# Might have a new addition on Sunday!



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 26, 2011)

Somebody is bringing over a CDT on Sunday, who they rescued from a family who let their kids paint, tie up, and dunk in water.

I replied to their CL ad where they were asking for $200 for him, letting him know it was illigal to charge a fee. He seems very nice, said he had just found that out, and is bringing the tort over this Sunday to check out my enclosures and other torts, and hopefully leave the tort here if he is statisfied.

He said he was able to get some of the paint off, because it was chipping, but there is still more left. He also said the tort is approx. 10 inches long.

Here is the ad and pic from CL:
"So I rescued this tortoise from a disgusting place, they allowed their children to tie him up, paint him, and dunk him in water. He was badly malnourished and barely weighed 4 pounds. Since I've had him he has been eating really well and is still getting back on his feet. he roams free in my backyard and sleeps in the house and roams my house when it rains, he is quite spoiled. I currently have another turtle and rabbit I rescued this time from the pound so I would like this tortoise (Mark) to go to a forever home. asking a rehoming fee of $200. please only contact if you have experience with Tortoises or other reptiles. I will lower the rehoming fee if I think you are just perfect for him."


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2011)

Poor tortoise. Who knows what terrible things tortoises have to endure because kids and people are to hard-hearted or stupid to care.


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 26, 2011)

If he decides to give it to you, I would give him $100 for his trouble.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2011)

No, not a good idea. It is illegal to buy/sell desert tortoises, and even though passing the money in this instance would be more of a "thank you" than a price, it might be mis-construed as buying the animal. What if he should happen to mention to the wrong person that he got $100 for a desert tortoise. The fine is pretty stiff. Somewhere in the $10,000 range.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope it works out!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope you get him, the poor tort deserves a break!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 26, 2011)

Date wise, tomorrow might not work out, as something else came up he needs to attend, but we will shoot for another day if it does not.

As Yvonne said, no money should be exchanged, since it is in fact illigal to sell/buy a CDT. I think he is satisfied with that, so long as he gets to check out the new home of the tort (which is very responsible!).

You know what this means..... I need to go buy more cinder blocks and creat another enclosure!


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank god he's going to you. Hopefully his next few decades will be filled with peace and yummy nutritious foods. Poor little guy...


----------



## terryo (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll never understand how people raise their children with no respect for animals. It's really shocking to me. How lucky you're getting him.


----------



## Angi (Mar 26, 2011)

I think he will he so thrilled for his tort to have a good home the money wont matter.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope he goes to you on Sunday.


----------



## Isa (Mar 26, 2011)

Poor tortoise  I do not understand adults and parents sometimes...
I keep my fingers crossed, it would be AMAZING if the tortoise would live with you  Please keep us updated!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 26, 2011)

The tort is coming tomorrow at 1pm!


----------



## Laura (Mar 26, 2011)

handsome fella.. Mark... keep the name HA!


----------



## Isa (Mar 27, 2011)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> The tort is coming tomorrow at 1pm!



Yesssss!


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 27, 2011)

Sooooo???? How did it go? Update and pics pleasssssseeee... lol


----------



## Angi (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, update! I wast to see pictures too!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 27, 2011)

We had to re-schedule, as she had to go to a wedding (at an earlier time than she thought), BUT we are set to go for Tuesday at noon.-- Our schedules don't match up for tomorrow.

I just bought cinder block for his enclosure!
Will keep you posted!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Darn!!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 29, 2011)

He/she is here!!

I am not sure if it is a male or female, but (pardon my lack of proper terms) the part of the shell that is under the neck/head is smaller than my male's, who is about the same size as this tort.

She is very shy, and she either looks just terrified or she is still very malnourished. Her shell is very smooth for the most part, and is painted red, pink, and sparkly colors (I think there might be a little blue too). I haven't really examined her too much, because she just arrived a little over an hour ago, put took some quick pics I will post shortly.

I am just finishing up her enclosure, and will post pics of that too once it is complete.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to hear she is there with you now. Can't wait to see her!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad that you were able to get the tort, I am sure it will be much happier now...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are the pictures! I will post better ones later, and some to use to play the "sexing game".



























If it's a girl, I can name her Aurora (like the also very colorful Aurora Borealis).


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Yay, Yay, Yay!!! I love the name if it's a girl!!  Mary Anne


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad she/he is with you and Aurora is a great name.


----------



## Isa (Mar 29, 2011)

I am sooo happy that she/he is with you now! Poor thing, she looks so scared! Now she is going to know what it is to live a happy tortoise life   Congrats!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2011)

I think she's a Texas tortoise. Can we see the plastron?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2011)

Aw she does look very scared. Poor mistreated thing. I'm glad she's in better hands now.
Love the name Aurora.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 29, 2011)

I know nothing about Texas Torts. What are the differences between them and CDTs? Where they come from? HAHA! 
Is it illigal to sell them as well?

I was initially thinking she looked a little different from my CDT... her face and legs.

I am very pleased with her enclosure! I built it all today, and only need to add grass and plants for consumption and shade! I also need to add a barrier from the green fencing around the air conditioner, and then she will be set to go.

She was walking around a little, but I disrupted her to get her pictures.
Male or female? Texas Tort or CDT?

BTW- I took the stringy white thing out of her mouth after the pics.-- I didn't notice it prior to taking them!































In regards to her enclosure, it is right next to my new CDT yearling enclosure (the kennel enclosure in the pics), but they are NOT in there yet, so she is not butted right up to any other torts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, she has a nuchal scute, so she's deff. a desert tortoise. I guess she's just a small wild caught *FEMALE* tortoise! Except for the paint, she's a very pretty tortoise.

Your pens have turned out very nice.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 29, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Well, she has a nuchal scute, so she's deff. a desert tortoise. I guess she's just a small wild caught *FEMALE* tortoise! Except for the paint, she's a very pretty tortoise.
> 
> Your pens have turned out very nice.



I had a feeling she was WC, when I first saw her picture on CL.
So, she IS female? And, what type of desert tort would you say? Texas still?

Any guess at her age?

THANKS!


----------



## Shelly (Mar 29, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I think she's a Texas tortoise. Can we see the plastron?



It clearly has a "nuchal scute". Can a TT have those?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2011)

No. A Texas tortoise has a big empty "V" where the nuchal scute would be.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 29, 2011)

emysemys said:


> No. A Texas tortoise has a big empty "V" where the nuchal scute would be.



So she is a CDT then?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 29, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Yup.



Thanks!


----------



## Candy (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations to you and her for finding each other. She is very lucky and yes by the shape of the shell I would say it's a she also. She looks very healthy with everything she's went through. Thank goodness.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Candy!

I had class today, so was not home much during the day, but I do not believe Aurora came out of her tort house at all. I checked her at noon before I left, and left her some lettuce at the opening of her house, but she was still inside. Around 4pm had somebody check to see if she came out yet, but she didn't. I got home around 8pm, and she was of course still in there.

I will be home all day tomorrow, so will be able to make sure she gets out, etc., and I will offer her more food, soak her, and see what's going on.

While she appears to be okay, she did seem a little sluggish (not really shy) yesterday, so I hope everything is okay and that she is just settling in. With the other person, she was eating lettuce (not sure what type), spinach, some cranberries, and store bought tort food. I left her a small pile of Romaine and Bok Choy this afternoon.


----------



## Angi (Mar 31, 2011)

What a nice home you have given her. She should be very happy there.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 7, 2011)

Aurora has not improved much this past week.

I make her a yummy lunch with greens, flowers, Mazuri, etc. and sometimes she only eats a few pieces of it... other times she does not touch it at all.

She is outside 24/7, and sleeps in her little house, so she usually comes out during the day to sit in the sun, but does not travel far from her house, nor does she explore around a lot. Also, she is usually all tucked up in her shell while sun basking, not sprawled out like a relaxed/happy tort.

I took a picture of her eyes when she was sleeping in the sun the other day, as they looked very puffy. I am not exactly sure what that indicates, but it did not look right. I will have to post that later, as I am on the wrong computer right now.

The person I got her from said she was active when she had her, but also said she fed her spinach, cranberries, etc., took her to the park, and did not leave food out for her (only fed her and let her eat when she was there with her, so Aurora would get use to her and be friendly). Right now, Aurora has weeds/some grass in her enclosure, but I also put food out for her daily. I am not withholding food from her. Oy...

I tried to soak her the other day, but she freaked out, so I have not tried again. She has a soaking dish though, if she wishes to go in to it.

My other adult CDT, Mojave, has been on antibiotic injections for a runny/bubbly nose, although they are still not working, so he will need to go back to the vet once again. I am wondering if I should give Aurora another week or so and then take her to the vet when I take Mojave in. (No, they are not housed together.)

Any suggestions?


----------



## armandoarturo (Apr 7, 2011)

Yaaaay!!
Im so glad that you got it!
I agree with Terry, I dont know why the kids are not taught to care for the animals, and nature...
I really thank god for my mom that did a great job... she would always teach me how to care for ill animals, and how nature should be respected and cared for..
I dont know why kids keep doing this kinds of things, many of my CDT had their shell and nails painted!
I even found one, back in time... that her shell had a little hole in the back, right next to the tail... they made the hole so they would be able to tie up the tortoise with a cord to a tree in the back yard. I couldnt Just believe this! now this tortoise its safe and has a beautiful life and backyard with one of my friends =)
Im really really glad that you got the tortoise, congrats!, truly she deserves you!
Oh! by the way, I saw that you were confused about texas and CDT..... theres a thread I made with the same question down here in north americas tortoises...
theres a little talking about both of them and their difference... and there are some pictures with the difference between them... (I think you might find this interesting)
Well... good luck with your new kid =) have fun!!


----------



## Isa (Apr 7, 2011)

When I got Hermy, the pet store where I bought him from was feeding him dog and cat food and fruits and not too much veggies (no greens or grass at all!) It took time for him to like the right food for him... Even now, a couple of years later, he is still very picky.. Maybe Aurora does not know what it is to live a healthy tortoise life yet?!. Hope she feels better soon, good luck and keep us updated


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are her puffy eyes. Is this normal?






I finally found her semi (no head) sprawled out in the sun.


----------



## allenleaann (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds like a happy and forever home for Mark!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 7, 2011)

I think her eyes look like normal 'closed' desert tortoise eyes. I see where you say you tried to soak her but she "freaked out". If she were mine at this point I would give her shallow baby food soaks and feed her what her former captors fed her only you're gonna add some healthy food to it. I'd leave out the cranberries but add whatever else she was fed. I can't go back and read what you wrote because I am on the laptop and if I scroll down I will lose what I have typed so far. I know I'll get used to it sooner or later. But for now scrolling makes me lose what I have typed, unless I scroll just right. I didn't realize using a laptop was so much different from my desktop... Anyhow, regardless of how SHE feels about soaking, it is important to her health. Have you seen her drink anything? I think it is time for some tough love. So I'd do the babyfood soaks, making them kind of shallow. And I'd feed her what she recognizes as food mixing healthy food with it, then more healthy food and less crappy food until she is eating good. I doubt that a Vet can tell you anything more about her. Unless you can get a fecal...that would be my last suggestion, to see if she's carrying a parasite load. that's it, I hope I have helped you some...


----------



## african cake queen (Apr 7, 2011)

hello there, your story about this tortoise got to me. how pretty,this tort. is! looks so sad . thank you for what you did! i just dont get some people! good luck. lindy


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 8, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I think her eyes look like normal 'closed' desert tortoise eyes. I see where you say you tried to soak her but she "freaked out". If she were mine at this point I would give her shallow baby food soaks and feed her what her former captors fed her only you're gonna add some healthy food to it. I'd leave out the cranberries but add whatever else she was fed. I can't go back and read what you wrote because I am on the laptop and if I scroll down I will lose what I have typed so far. I know I'll get used to it sooner or later. But for now scrolling makes me lose what I have typed, unless I scroll just right. I didn't realize using a laptop was so much different from my desktop... Anyhow, regardless of how SHE feels about soaking, it is important to her health. Have you seen her drink anything? I think it is time for some tough love. So I'd do the babyfood soaks, making them kind of shallow. And I'd feed her what she recognizes as food mixing healthy food with it, then more healthy food and less crappy food until she is eating good. I doubt that a Vet can tell you anything more about her. Unless you can get a fecal...that would be my last suggestion, to see if she's carrying a parasite load. that's it, I hope I have helped you some...



Thanks for the info.

When it is done raining, I will try soaking her again, etc. No, I have not seen her drink. She barely moves around, as far as I know.... only staying in one half of her enclosure, going to sit in the sun, then go back in her house. None of my other CDTs really have puffy/white closed eyes like that, so that is why I was a little concerned. I am glad they look normal though.

I didn't expect her to eat right away; however, I did expect her to warm up to her new surroundings a little quicker (even just slightly), so that is why I was a little concerned. As long as she was active, I was planning on that being a good start, but she hasn't even done that yet.

Also, thanks momo!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 8, 2011)

can you provide a large soaking dish for her to go into? Mine hates to be forced to soak, but he does love to wallow in mud and go into any pool of water he finds (CDT) The puffy eyes don't look right to me but does she open them on her own? are they clear?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 8, 2011)

dmmj said:


> can you provide a large soaking dish for her to go into? Mine hates to be forced to soak, but he does love to wallow in mud and go into any pool of water he finds (CDT) The puffy eyes don't look right to me but does she open them on her own? are they clear?



She has a large pot saucer in her enclosure that she can go in/out of as she pleases (see pics on previous pages).

Also, yes, she opens her eyes, but it just went along with my feeling that she did not feel 100%. I do believe her eyes are clear, but will double check.

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 8, 2011)

I have had several desert tortoises who's closed eyes look like that, and I thought something was wrong with them. But then I got to see that there was nothing wrong with them they just look different. In the case of mine their eyes just looked different just like each tortoise looks different from another. My Vet also thinks my tortoises eyes just look different, but in your case she is not acting normal either so there probably is something wrong with her.So I apologize...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 8, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I have had several desert tortoises who's closed eyes look like that, and I thought something was wrong with them. But then I got to see that there was nothing wrong with them they just look different. In the case of mine their eyes just looked different just like each tortoise looks different from another. My Vet also thinks my tortoises eyes just look different, but in your case she is not acting normal either so there probably is something wrong with her.So I apologize...



No need to apologize for anything. Thank you for your input! 
I will keep working with her and see if she improves.

It is cold and windy today, so I don't blame her for staying inside today!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 13, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!!
Guess to I saw eating a small patch of grass this morning!
YAY Aurora!


----------



## Isa (Apr 13, 2011)

Woohoo Good news


----------



## Scooter (Apr 13, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

Very good news indeed...


----------



## stingface (Apr 16, 2011)

I adopted an 18 month DT. It's eyes were really puffy and it's shell was too soft. It's neck was also puffy. A turtle rescue guy told me it has a severe calcium deficiency. I have been supplementing with calcium powder and cuttle bone for a month and the eyes are now bright and the shell is hardening up. I feed prickly pear, a plant called cheese mallow that grows on my property and the pelleted turtle food from Spikes; mazura. That's what my experience with puffy eyes is.


----------

